# Bio Ionic permanent straightening



## MzFit (Apr 10, 2008)

have any of you ladies had this done? Thoughts and opnions I am thinking about getting a consult it is price but if I didn't have to use a hot straightner all summer that would be fanfreakingtastic


----------



## MissLorsie (Apr 23, 2008)

i had mine done 4 years ago and im planning on getting it done again in winter.

It was a godsend!! my hair was just longer then shoulder length and it took about 6 hours. I previously had blonde hair from 1999-2003 and went back to my natural colour of dark brown. i had my hair done in 2004 so i was still growing out the blonde hair with the dark brown dye over the top.

So i had virgin brown hair maybe up to my ears, from ears down still obviously had the bleached hair with just the brown on top. So my hair was sensitised.

After i got it done, i could walk out of the house with wet hair and it'd dry straight like i'd straightened with it my GHD hair iron. Best money i ever spend. I never got the regrowth done cos my hair starts to get curly after my ears. So i had a good 14 months before regrowth was even noticeable. Even then the length and weight of the straight hair pulled the curls straight.

Just make sure your HD stress tests your hair. it needs to be strong enough to withstand being taken to breaking point. 

The first cream they put in your hair breaks the curly hair bonds. They basically have to take it 1 step before your hair turns to jelly. They need to do this quick enough and then be able to rinse it out. Rinsing it out takes a good 20 mins because they need to get all the cream out of ur hair.

What they do next is blow dry it straight with a brush. Then the next bit is what takes the longest. They take tiny little pieces of hair (think 0.5cm thick) and iron over it at 5 different pressures to make sure the cuticle of the hair is straight. 

Next they put the solution in with seals the straight bonds in your hair. Wash it out again. Finger dry and its dead straight!!

You cant place your hair behind your ears for 3 days, or wash it as it is still oxidising with the air. If your hair kinks or gets messy you can quickly brush it out straight with the hairdryer. On the 3rd day i came in for a treatment, cut and restyle for free.

Its risky but its worth it. Make sure the HD is a certified Bio ionic technician, even ask to see their certificate of training.

good luck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




let me know how u go!!


----------



## MzFit (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks so much MissShiva my sister law is a hair dress and told me that since my hair is highlighted she wouldn't recomend doing it. How do they go about stress testing it? Also once it is set would you be able to curl it with a curling iron or is it pin straight tell it grows out?


----------



## MissLorsie (Apr 29, 2008)

They stress test your hair by using the first product, im pretty sure they time how long it takes your hair to turn to jelly. If it happens too quickly (weak hair), that means they wont have enough time to put it on your hair and wash it off. If its strong it will obviously be able to withstand the stress giving them more time to put it on and rinse it off..

Of course you can still curl it, straight haired girls can still curl their hair cant they? Bit of hair spray, good curling wand, or ghd and your set!!

Depending on how bleached your hair is, i mean when i was blonde i did a full block of colour not foils, and i was still okay to get bio ionic done. My hair actually felt in better condition after the process..

Got this off a site about bio ionic

Two other benefits of the Bio Iconic Natural Ion Complex (NIC) Retexturising System are:

1. It is the first and only permanent straightening system that can be used on any hair type, including hair that has been bleached, colored or chemically relaxed, along with African/American hair safely and effectively with the right training.

2. Hair will repel moisture and humidity.


Have a read about it Bio Ionic Hair Straightening
i Style Hair

HTH a bit more


----------



## macchristyy (Apr 30, 2008)

i wanted to do this about a year ago but chickened out since i knew my hair would turn out to be FLAT as in no body at all. how did your hair turn out missshiva? i heard it makes your hair lifeless and just stick straight and dull. so im having mixed thoughts..


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm not trying to be mean, but what's so great about the results that you would go through such a harmful process for it? There's no way this is safe for people in the long run. 


MissShiva, how often do you (or would someone) have this process done?


----------



## MissLorsie (May 6, 2008)

I've only ever had it done once and that was over 4 years ago. 

I love the straight look, my hair looked like i walked out of a hair salon everyday. I had it cut with layers so the front of my hair curved in nicely so it still had body. They dont apply the cream all the way to the roots otherwise your roots have no volume. They leave about 1cm of hair for that reason.

I wouldn't say that it looks lifeless. It was so shiny and soft, all my friends at uni didn't stop touching my hair for about 2 weeks..

I don't see it being any more harmful then in comparison to girls with black hair dying their hair really blonde. Fair enough it changes your hair from curly to straight and it is pretty drastic but i found it was worth it.

My hair doesn't look anything special curly. it looks weird, its curly at the back and wavy at the front. I have no continuity with my curls whatsoever, even when i put styling products in my hair and scrunch it. I think i look best when my hair is straight

How often people do it depends on a variety of factors such as how quick their hair grows, how curly their natural hair is and hope annoying the find the regrowth. You can only get it done once you have over 10 cm of natural hair from the roots..

My curls didnt become noticeable for about 14 months. My curls start kinda wear your elastic sits when you do a ponytail at the top half of the back of your head. Plus cos my hair was longer, it weighed down my hair and disguised the curly regrowth that extra bit longer. I'd probably be able to go a year between touch ups with no noticeable curl in the new growth of hair or 14 months with a tiny bit of noticeable curl


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (May 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissShiva* 

 
_
I don't see it being any more harmful then in comparison to girls with black hair dying their hair really blonde. Fair enough it changes your hair from curly to straight and it is pretty drastic but i found it was worth it.
_

 
Oh please, don't get me started on that! LOL I agree with you, but just feel like having a chemical relaxer is one thing. Having a relaxer  enhanced with heat is a way more extreme and dangerous thing over the long term. Of course, my opinion isn't gonna stop anyone, but I just wish people were more careful, that's all.


----------



## Joinp (Dec 9, 2013)

I was quite skeptical about the Bio Ionic hair straightening system. I have tried many different hair straightening chemicals, and they all failed. My hair would go frizzy or after I washed it the curls would come right back. The Bio Ionic hair straightening system does everything it says it does. My hair is beautifully straight, even after washing it. It naturally air dries and is gorgeous, soft and silky. A friend helped me apply it, which I would highly recommend. If you have short hair it would probably be OK. I used a hair drier and flat iron I already had, I don't think you need the Bio Ionic brand drier and flat iron. I'm sure the company would love for you to buy them though.

I highly recommend giving the Bio Ionic hair straightening system a try if you want beautiful straight hair.http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000... Note: I don't sell it, I'm just extremely pleased with the product.


----------



## Grace Ozbourne (Jun 30, 2014)

Try Karmin Products Line!  Karmin G3 Salon Pro.
This is one of our best sellers and offers heat up to 460F so its good for all hair types and also for very thick hair, it uses a Pure Tourmaline Ceramic plate, these plates are very high end.


----------



## Lin1018 (Oct 20, 2014)

Nice to meet another user of Karmin Hair Tools.


----------

